# me, it seems



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5444428804


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

You don't look depersonalized

I'm not saying you aren't you just don't look it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Mr Jippy said:


> You don't look depersonalized
> 
> I'm not saying you aren't you just don't look it.


I totally think he does. It's in the eyes. Have you ever seen what a fish's eyes look like as they die? When they are live they are shiny and have depth and literally within seconds of them dying their eyes become matte and flat. That's what they eyes of people with dp look like. Matte and flat and lifeless.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

You're right about the eyes, i've noticed that in other people's pics. Going to take that one down and put another one up tho, it scares me now!









So i have 'dead fish eyes', nice


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

resinoptes said:


> You're right about the eyes, i've noticed that in other people's pics. Going to take that one down and put another one up tho, it scares me now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol we all do.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

resinoptes said:


> You're right about the eyes, i've noticed that in other people's pics. Going to take that one down and put another one up tho, it scares me now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be all that Gabapentin I told you to take


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Must be all that Gabapentin I told you to take


With the gabapentin, i don't notice much of an effect anymore, other than it makes me monologue more when i'm talking.









I got off klonopin without much withdrawal though, i think it helped with that.

Going to try to get a non-ssri antidepressant on thursday, and keep taking the gabapentin, see how that goes.

I have a really major cold now, so my dp is a bit reduced, it always feels less intrusive when i'm sick.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

By non-ssri i mean Remeron or Wellbutrin specifically.

Remeron's meant to be a little Cannabis-esque tho, hmmmm

"At any dosage it will make you crave doughnuts. Seriously. You will want to invest in Krispy Kreme stock (or maybe something along similar lines that isn't tanking); as Remeron's antagonism of the H1 receptor and stimulation of your serotonin production gives you the munchies for carbohydrates and sugars like you were 16 and smoking the best pot ever in the parking lot of a strip mall with a 24-hour doughnut shop beckoning you with glazed and jelly-filled ecstasy. People dipping spoons into a bag of sugar and eating it as is - not unheard of when on Remeron. This stuff is nothing more than legal marijuana, and if I knew crap about biochemistry I could probably prove that crazy statement. From a purely molecular-chemical perspective THC and mirtazapine are nothing alike. But there's just something about how the two drugs work that is really close. And people who have self-medicated with pot respond really well to meds that really push the norepinephrine, and hard."

from crazymeds.com, i love that site


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

resinoptes said:


> By non-ssri i mean Remeron or Wellbutrin specifically.
> 
> Remeron's meant to be a little Cannabis-esque tho, hmmmm
> 
> ...


*got off klonopin without much withdrawal though, i think it helped with that.*

I thought that it would - they have a similarity though being different.

Remeron has caught my notice lately but haven't tried it. Among other things it seems to reduce serotonin (antagonize) in some areas and allows dopamine and norepinephrine to increase. Kind of a backward way of increasing dopamine but cool. Probably a good thing to try for people that don't like how they do with SSRIs. It should be generic now (I don't have coverage for meds)

Having the Gabapentin in conjunction with Wellbutrin (and perhaps Remeron) will help with any excess stimulation that some get with it. I use 75 mg Wellbutrin SR (half a 150mg pill) in the morning. Don't get the XL because you can't break the pills smaller - one of the major problems with side-effects of any medication is overdosing so start small. If I take 200mg or more, it makes me sick for days but 75-150 purrs like a kitten.

*I have a really major cold now, so my dp is a bit reduced, it always feels less intrusive when i'm sick.*

Quick - keep taking your temperature and see if your symptoms (especially visual) vary with your temp. My vision improves as temp increases. At 102°F or higher my vision is 'normal' - no more DR. [ I know I should say, 'sorry you are sick' but got too excited about the possibility of your testing this







]


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

resinoptes said:


> By non-ssri i mean Remeron or Wellbutrin specifically.
> 
> Remeron's meant to be a little Cannabis-esque tho, hmmmm
> 
> ...


I take rememron and i guess for a drug its pretty good. It hasnt made me have lots of cravings like everyone says it does and it helps me get to sleep


----------

